# Tub Protection



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This spring at a Builders Show we saw products to use to protect homes during construction.
We just used the tub protection for the first time. Rob said it was really easy and quick to apply, the GC loves the fact the ceramic tubs are protected.
Here are the pix.

Here is the site

Anyone else use this?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

That's cool stuff! I hate trying to get sheets to stick to the bathtubs.

Are all baths installed before the boards over there or is it just some builders that do that? Ours are always installed after the walls are sheeted floor to ceiling.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The homes we do are usually like this. Most tubs are fiberglass and are covered with paper and plastic and survive ok. The worst is when a nail gets dropped in it and then later a drywaller steps in the tub. This was a ceramic tub and the GC did not want to take any chances.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Tell rob he is fired. He is NOT supposed to paint the tub! AND blue at that :no:



:laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Tell rob he is fired. He is NOT supposed to paint the tub! AND blue at that :no:
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


I tried, he says "You can't fire slaves"


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

so it came out alright then? AND how much does that cost? What kinda hell does that play on a pump?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is the first time using and Rob just did it. About 15 bucks a tub for material. Rob said it seemed no problem for the rig.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

There is an outfit here that does this work, I had wondered about the wear and tear on the rig too. It is a good side line to offer to the GC's. Makes a good impression on them that you care more about their job then they are used to.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You can brush it as well. If we do enough, I am sure somebody will be wanting a new rig and use an older one for this. He used the 440!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hell yeah, I see rig # 9 comming to the shop soon. I can almost hear the spraymall window opening as we speak.:jester:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

What is the yellow stuff in image #4649?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Hell yeah, I see rig # 9 comming to the shop soon. I can almost hear the spraymall window opening as we speak.:jester:


He has already been down that road, waiting to hear on the one in the shop!:whistling2:



bikerboy said:


> What is the yellow stuff in image #4649?


A bar of soap, you rub it over the non skid part on the bottom so the blue stuff peels easier.
I made a little video! Big surprise huh!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

That looks like good sheeeet. All the time I hear about this bozo or that bozo who has dropped a hammer or other tool in a tub and someone loses a few days pay. Good service for NC or remodels. 

BTW, tell Rob if wants knees like mine,. continue with the macho no-pads-for-me habit. AND I weighed only about 165 when my knees started feeling the effects of working on them.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is not Rob, the guys do use kneepads. They just went an did this real quick.
What they really love is this!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry, just being a good mom :whistling2:

Those are nice for when you got taping or cutting to do. Although they do look like something out of a Hong Kong "massage" parlor, IYKWIM


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Why Chris...let's see: endorsing products, demo videos, and everything with RCP on T-Shirts. Just becoming a "Jackie Pauhl" arent you?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have never seen that knee contraption before! NICE! I like the instructional video too. Very professional.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Why Chris...let's see: endorsing products, demo videos, and everything with RCP on T-Shirts. Just becoming a "Jackie Pauhl" arent you?


Thanks, I have been learning a lot of new things this summer tech wise and trying them out here! I can't wait for school to start and share with the kids!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

It was a joke Chris. Where I come from it is the GC's responsibility to protect tubs, showers, and surfaces as such. If the GC is compensating you to apply the protective barrier, that's great; but honestly there are alot more trades who are responsible for the majority of damage in a home than painters.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The GC is paying for it, and loves it. I sent the video to the company and they posted it on the website!
http://www.protectiveproducts.com/scratch.html
Scroll down to the bottom of the page.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

That is cool. I don't see the vid though..?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Good looking video Chris. You do great work with the editing and content.

What tip size does it recommend? Its got to be bigger than the .021 max for that 440. I believe that doing it in small job like a tub will be fine though. Continuous duty is whats going to put it in the shop.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks
Rob says he used a 412. The mfr instructions said thin to spray if needed, no other spray specs. He said it pumped easier than he thought. The stuff is like a gel. You could brush and roll it.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

RCP said:


> Thanks
> Rob says he used a 412. The mfr instructions said thin to spray if needed, no other spray specs. He said it pumped easier than he thought. The stuff is like a gel. You could brush and roll it.


Cool, it is always nice to hear and see some of the new products on the market.


----------

